# Custom License Plates



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> 4U2NV
> 
> Now that is ostentatious !


Pent-up self-esteem issues? :dunno: 
A plate like that is like a baseball player standing at home plate to watch the ball go over the wall. Just run the bases. Likewise, using your license plate to brag about the car it is on IMO is unseemly.


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

cronimi said:


> Pent-up self-esteem issues? :dunno:
> A plate like that is like a baseball player standing at home plate to watch the ball go over the wall. Just run the bases. Likewise, using your license plate to brag about the car it is on IMO is unseemly.


I figure that car gets keyed on the very FIRST visit to a mall parking lot.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

rod said:


> Like this?


On your Porsche nonetheless....hahaha...

I sure hope that pic is PS'ed!!!  :rofl:


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

In keeping with the bragging theme..how bout RCHPHKR


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

I am a golfer and got this plate for 'free' (didn't request it, just luck of the draw):

004 EAG

Pretty cool huh?

Two of the best words a golfer can hear!


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm a golfer..don't get it.. :dunno: Fore, Ace, Birdie, maybe...


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

PABS said:


> I'm a golfer..don't get it.. :dunno: Fore, Ace, Birdie, maybe...


I'm guessing ... "Fore" and "Eagle". Y/N/Maybe?? :dunno:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

cronimi said:


> I'm guessing ... "Fore" and "Eagle". Y/N/Maybe?? :dunno:


'For eagle'...as in "Tiger has this putt _for eagle _ to take the lead!"

When you are putting 'for eagle' all is well baby! Unless you three or four jack it!


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Golf?? :snooze:


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Saw one just today: TKNOMAN

...on a blue, older model Chevy van. Hahaha...

I am thinking this is electronics, since it didn't seem like he was a Jeff Mills fan...hahaha...


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

My last name is Gottbetter, so when my wife and I got engaged she went out and got a plate that reads I GOT BTR. :dunno:


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

Mine is "DNB TRAX"... for the kind of music I like.

I used to spin records, but most people who see it think my initials are DNB and that I like to "track" my car.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

16hr Day said:


> My last name is Gottbetter, so when my wife and I got engaged she went out and got a plate that reads I GOT BTR. :dunno:


That's cute. It could be interpreted as a vanity plate version of those bumper stickers that say, "My other car is a MB," though.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

BrettInLJ said:


> Mine is "DNB TRAX"... for the kind of music I like.
> 
> I used to spin records, but most people who see it think my initials are DNB and that I like to "track" my car.


I thought it meant Did Not Buy Trax....the old blue Adidas shoe lookalikes popular from the 80's??!!?!! I used to wear those all the time. Of course, I was young and didn't know what brands were or meant... :dunno:


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

Motown328 said:


> I thought it meant Did Not Buy Trax....the old blue Adidas shoe lookalikes popular from the 80's??!!?!! I used to wear those all the time. Of course, I was young and didn't know what brands were or meant... :dunno:


LOL... Bak in tha day, I used to wear BK's (British Knights)... Old skool!


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

swchang said:


> That's cute. It could be interpreted as a vanity plate version of those bumper stickers that say, "My other car is a MB," though.


Yeah, I guess so, once a kid in a modified Honda Civic wanted to race, as if I GOT BTR ment I got better car then you. I couldn't resist opening up my wife's Aviator. You know, that Cobra Mustang engine moves that truck at a pretty good clip! 7sec. 0-60. I bet that civic is wundering what happend? :thumbup:

ps. I agree with you SWCHANG, the Lakers suck!


----------



## rod (Dec 3, 2003)

Motown328 said:


> On your Porsche nonetheless....hahaha...
> 
> I sure hope that pic is PS'ed!!!  :rofl:


Nope, not PS'ed, just taped over regular plate for photo (real plate for other vehicle). :angel:


----------



## binaryfarms (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm not usually a fan of the vanity plate, but this one's pretty good.

It's even better when the owner explains the story behind it...


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

My front and rear plates are British. They are my 3 initials and birhdate slightly mixed up.
I have state plate covering rear plate.
-Mel
Not creative in retrospect. Next time!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

binaryfarms said:


> I'm not usually a fan of the vanity plate, but this one's pretty good.
> 
> It's even better when the owner explains the story behind it...


:thumbup:


----------

